# My Oklahoma Whitetail



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Well I had a good vaction down home in Oklahoma and Arkansas, the duck hunting wasn't what it had been in past years but I did pick up this nice buck while visiting my inlaws. He was an 11 point (6x5 for the westerners) and dressed out at 136 lbs. I didn't mount him just added his horns to my collection hanging on the garage wall.

Here's a bigger picture of him.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

what part of the state? I was thinking about going down to Ada for thanksgiving next year, my inlaws have a bunch of property down there.


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey he has Orange on Sagebrush. You better read him the Oklahoma regs to see if he was doing everything right.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Just down the road near Ardmore. I go back every year, at the end of fall turkey and begining of gun deer season.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Hey he has Orange on Sagebrush. You better read him the Oklahoma regs to see if he was doing everything right.


Don't waste your time, I had my orange on while hunting, that picture was taken in the backyard right before I skinned him, you might notice the cable fence of the cow lot behind me.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Man dude, Why do you keep shooting such dinks! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Man dude, Why do you keep shooting such dinks! :mrgreen:


Someone has to remove the dinks out of the gene pool. :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Great buck, sounds like a blast.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> I was thinking about going down to Ada for thanksgiving


I went to school with a kid from Ada way back when. I stayed with his family once. I just wish I could remember his name! It's not like Ada's a big place.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

coyoteslayer said:


> Hey he has Orange on Sagebrush. You better read him the Oklahoma regs to see if he was doing everything right.


Your game is getting old.


----------



## FULLHOUSE (Oct 1, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> Your game is getting old.


+1


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

Mojo1 said:


> Just down the road near Ardmore. I go back every year, at the end of fall turkey and begining of gun deer season.


can you buy tags over the counter there?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

bugchuker said:


> [
> can you buy tags over the counter there?


All general season tags are over the counter and there's no limit on tag #'s available, you only draw for Elk, pronghorn, and a few special hunts held on public land.


----------

